# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > .NET >  Phâng mềm quản lý nhân sự C# web from

## ngoc_loanhn

Đây là mã nguồn " phần mềm quản lý nhân sự " lập trình trên C # và csdl SQL. Các bạn tự tạo account cho mình trước khi đăng nhập vào chương trình
Các bạn tải mã nguồn về tại mục download và nhớ bấm vào SKIP AD mới tải dc về

----------

